# **CLOSED** Purchasing an blacklisted iphone a good option?



## QARTS (Jun 24, 2020)

Hello,
So found a deal on ebay about a blacklisted iphone in UK.
I intend to ship it to my lil bro in india.
Although its worth mentioning that the seller listed it to be vodafone locked!
So am a bit worried whether it would work or not at my bros place! 
Any help would be highly appreciated.

PS-We do have Vodafone there in India too but would be using a different sim carrier there.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 24, 2020)

Blacklisted usually means stolen or credit owed.

Not really going to elaborate more as such.  I'd advise avoiding that phone though.


----------



## Hugis (Jun 24, 2020)

very grey area.....


----------



## QARTS (Jun 24, 2020)

Thanks everyone.I'd rather get a preowned one than buying such phone.


----------



## Hugis (Jun 24, 2020)

QARTS said:


> Thanks everyone.I'd rather get a preowned one than buying such phone.


loads of uk websites do such(second hand/pre owned gear) musicmagpie/4gadgets/etc


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 24, 2020)

If he meant it is IMEI locked, I didn't think it was possible to unlock them.


----------



## Assimilator (Jun 24, 2020)

It depends on whether you think prison is a good option.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 24, 2020)

Don't waste your money.


----------

